# Climbing Teacher



## Treewolf (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Tree Friends, I am looking for a tree climbing teacher for a community college arboriculture program. Requirements:
1) Experienced climber 2) Experience training others 3) 2-year degree, this is a college requirement and can be in any subject. 4) Located the San Francisco Bay Area/ Northern California.
Contact [email protected]


----------



## JRoland (Mar 23, 2019)

Message sent.


----------



## Murville Alleman (Jun 18, 2019)

Dammit....I just went to that area from Ga. in December. It is very scenic, but expensive to live. Too bad you are not in Ga, I would definately apply.


----------

